# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Danh sách đen >  Treo Đầu Dê Bán Thịt Chó ở Tiệm Bán máy tính Anh Nhân ( Ngã 3 Thành , Biên Hòa )

## Suzuki_130

Tiệm này gần chỗ ngã 3 thành , đối diện tiệm thuốc tây gì cũng tạm lớn .
Lúc trước mìh mua cái Laptop của họ* ( Tiệm Anh Nhân )* , theo như lời họ quảng cáo là máy Dell 14r core i5 card rời giá 17Tr ( Và mình đã xin họ 1 bảng báo giá về tham khảo )  .

 Lúc đầu mình cũng thấy bất ổn và sau đó khoảng 1 tuần mình đem kiểm tra thì máy ko có card rời . 
Lên báo cho họ thì họ nói lí do : " Bữa mình báo giá lộn máy máy và bảng  báo giá hôm bữa là cũ rồi " . Mặc dù 2 bảng báo giá của họ ko khác gì  nhau . Và thời gian ra bảng báo giá mới chỉ cách nhau khoảng tầm 2 tuần ?
- Mình đã xin họ là đổi máy khác đúng cấu hình bữa báo , nhưng họ ko chịu .

- Sau đó mình kêu ông anh của mình lên đôi có với họ . Nhân viên ở đây  lúc này rất láo  , so với lúc đầu họ bán máy .  Ông anh mình xin họ số  điện thoại của giám đốc thì họ cứ lơ .
- Sau này thì ko bít lí do gì mà ông chú mình đã có số ông giám đốc .
- thêm 1 ngày sau thì giám đốc cho mình 2 sự lựa chọn 

đổi máy bù tiềnko đổi máy nhưng  cho mình thêm cái cục USB 3Gko đổi máy nhưng lấy cục phát sóng Tenda

 Mình chọn ý 2 Nhưng khi mình tới lấy USB thì họ nói  chưa có USB này , mình cũng đồng ý và chờ .... chờ đến 1 tuần mà chưa  có . Vô lý khi  1 tiệm lớn như vậy mà k có đến nỗi 1 cái USB 3G trong 1  tuần . ko lẽ họ ép mình .
 Thế là chờ ko đc mình lại qua phương án 3 . 



Thiết nghĩ nếu ko nhờ thằng bạn mình và cả ông chú mình thì có lẽ giờ đây mình đã ngậm 1 quả đắng rồi .

Sau đây mình mong muốn các bạn nếu mua món thì đừng ghé vào *tiệm Anh Nhân* này , nếu có thì hãy kiểm tra lại sản phẩm trước khi rút hầu bao ra nhé .



Nguồn : http://5giaybienhoa.vn/showthread.php?t=2847

----------


## ngox_nhox

ghét nhất mấy cái này

----------


## nguoiduathu

đúng là treo đầu dê bán thịt chó

----------

